# Job hunting while in limbo



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anybody done this? Seems like a bad idea, but perhaps has some benefits. Comments appreciated.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 30, 2007)

That's the boat I was in before I took the position that I am in now. While I had interviews prior to accepting a position, it was good to start the ball rolling.

I took an October exam, and interviewers that I sat in front of during the December - January time frame didn't seem to see me as a registered PE.


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

jfusilloPE said:


> I took an October exam, and interviewers that I sat in front of during the December - January time frame didn't seem to see me as a registered PE.


Well, thats what I'm concerned about - I'm expecting a decent bump if I pass and would assume that is relatively common - but say you get hired as an EIT and get your passing letter 2 weeks later - an instant review would seem unlikely.

All this is based on the assumption that given two guys with a MS and 4 years of identical experience and performance, the one with the PE gets the higher starting salary. Seems logical to me, anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it really depends on your outlook, goals, and motivation for looking for a different job. The best thing you can do NOW is start updating your resume to accurately reflect your education and work experience. Included in this exercise should be a sample cover letter that expands on what you consider to be your strong points.

Even though you are in limbo, some things to think about:

1. What industry and/or employers are you targeting? Are you looking to move into a niche industry or generally looking for P.E.-type positions?

2. Are you will to relocate? (FWIW - this has been the biggest impediment for taking a new job for me).

3. Is there a way to reach your personal/professional goals through a promotion in your current job?

I think those questions at least get the ball rolling and at least EMPOWER you to think about your options. I have found that if you are at least up front and honest with perspective employers about where you are at with your licensure, current job, and desires for future prospects that there is room to begin talking about what your future holds.

That's my take on it 

JR


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 30, 2007)

I dealt with a recruiter when I was looking, and I did not plan on making the move unless I was absolutely certain that I passed the PE (and the only way was with the letter from NCEES).

I would suggest that (when you do start looking) to ensure that you put all of your chips on the table in regards to I have taken the test, but I have not received the letter, blah, blah, blah.

Most importantly, you could have some verbage placed within your offer letter. "I understand that you are hiring in at company XYZ as an X, but in the even that I receive the passing notification, my job classification will be changed to Y with a salary increase of Z or to a salary of Z".

If you have not found a recruiter, this may be the way to go, but I found that by utilizing my recruiter (would made about 30% commission of my starting salary) it was easier to negotiate.

I ended up interviewing with the firm that I am with now in mid-February, but I don't remember if I had my notification or not at that time.


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2007)

It seems to me that making the application and getting accepted is more than half the battle for licensure. It would show initiative and drive on your part to begin with, and like the others have said you would have to be certain of the conditions of your hiring include a significant bump when you get that certificate suitable for framing.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Oct 30, 2007)

I took the october Mechanical PE exam. I am desperate to find another job. As an EIT, employers are not going to pay us as well as someone with the PE exam. Also there are zillions of EIT's here in Puerto Rico and everywhere. So, we better wait for the PE results.

We cannot guarantee an employer that we are 100% sure to receive a PASS result in two month. This is very risky: a promise that is subject to change? We should be patient and wait.


----------

